# Have: High Elves and stuff Want: Unpainted Grey Knights



## MusashiTaylor (Jun 16, 2014)

Hello All!

first time poster here, been looking for a new board ever since if orgot my details for Astronomican.... and here I am!

Looking to trade 

21 plastic Swordmaster, inc comom and unpainted

20 plastic Seagaurd, inc. Command unpsinted

6 plastic reaver, musician and champion, unpainted

General on griffon, plastic, unbuilt on sprue

Archmage, plastic, unbuilt

Plastic character, bow and sword

Mounted mage, plastic unpainted

Mounted BSB unpainted

Uplifting infantryman's primer, damocles edition, vgc 

Horus Rising 5 CD audio play, vgc

Hordes minions army book



And looking for as much UNPAINTED, preferably unmade, current Grey Knights Stuff.... Codex included with a preference to 10 man squads in Rhinos, 4 flamer Purgation squad, Terminators and Inquisitorial stuff....

Based in UK, south east

Look forward to hearing back from you!


----------



## MusashiTaylor (Jun 16, 2014)

no interest at all  i'm really stoked to get painting on some GKs, have great ideas for them...


----------

